# Stabwood 510 Driptips in SA? (For Billet Box)



## JulianJulian (30/8/21)

Hi Fellow Vapers and Collectors, maybe you can guide me into a direction here.
I am looking to buy a Stabwood 510 Driptip in SA but struggle to find retailers who imports them. Or any other Billet Box accessories for that matter. I have found a few of the HE bridges and have purchased them but buttons, driptips and inner plates are HARD to come by. Some advice and guidance will be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/8/21)

@JulianJulian I would steer clear of stabwood drip tips unless they are really well coated. The permanent moisture on the drip tips takes its toll real fast!

Really the only option for BB "stuff" is the Facebook groups and importing the goodies.

Steer clear of integrated drip tips as well because they get a build-up of condensation and subsequent juice in the mouth situation.

I would also steer clear of stab wood panels and even juma panels... with the moisture content of the air (in Durbs anyway) the stab wood panels warp. The Juma is fine until you leave your BB in the car for an hour or two in the hot sun and they too warp.

The best thing to try to get is the 510 drip tip screw thingy that is smaller (shorter)... and that way all your normal drip tips will sit flush and look great!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor (30/8/21)

I have these you can have, don't know if they'll work ?

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## JulianJulian (30/8/21)

Hi uncle @Rob Fisher ! Thanks for the advice!  In our climate (Free state hotness) I am very worried that the Stabwood panels would warp or crack but luckily the Billet will stay on at home in the man cave!  Heard of Juma aswell but the are pricey aswell uncle Rob and do not like too much of humidity!  Think the best option is the Acrylic variant panels as the can take a beating in sunny South African climate!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JulianJulian (30/8/21)

Those Billets look STUNNING uncle Rob!!!  Wow!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JulianJulian (30/8/21)

Hi @vicTor, those look stunning! Please pop me a PM that we can arrange payment! I do like a few of them that would work perfectly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (30/8/21)

JulianJulian said:


> Hi @vicTor, those look stunning! Please pop me a PM that we can arrange payment! I do like a few of them that would work perfectly!



no payment required but I see you in the Free States 

pm sent

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JulianJulian (30/8/21)

vicTor said:


> no payment required but I see you in the Free States
> 
> pm sent


Yep, in the Province where everything is either dusty or cold! Lol!  But I am very impressed with the Billet so far, honestly my mind is starting to wonder if I need to buy ANOTHER one! Lol!  Need to play Lotto again!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

